# Payara



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Was doing some research on the guys... Anyone on here own one??? Are there certain types that are less prone to die in the home aquarium?? Someone that owns a payara would be greatly appreciated or someone knowledgeable of the species..

would like to know tank mates

tank size requirements

life expectancy

any help would be appreciated very interested in the fish especially since I see a lot of them in with rays...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

c_granger21 said:


> Was doing some research on the guys... Anyone on here own one??? Are there certain types that are less prone to die in the home aquarium?? Someone that owns a payara would be greatly appreciated or someone knowledgeable of the species..
> would like to know tank mates
> tank size requirements
> life expectancy
> any help would be appreciated very interested in the fish especially since I see a lot of them in with rays...


From what I know Payaras are similar to piranhas in how their tank should be setup. This fish comes from the amazon so temp should be the same as a piranha which is 28 and they tank should be setup like a elongs tank with alot space to swim back and forth. Provide some drift wood for these guys to have hiding spots, also from measurements taken in the wild I heard these guys can get huge somewhere near 40" and up. These guys are predatory characins and swollow their food rather than chew it up like piranhas do. As for tank mates I heard you can keep them with other fish perferably larger than your payara. Other than that they are very cool to keep but will tend to loaf around for the majority of the day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

what about the mysterious death before a year....? is there a certain species that does better in home aquarium??


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Um... you need to determine which type of Payara you're interested in...

There's (ranging from my preference to least preference):

Armatus
Tatuaia
Scomboderies
Raphaodons

Don't quote me on the spelling... but search the above on the net and you will find tons of info...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the most common ones I've seen pet stores sell are the Armatus and Scomberiodes, which is also what Iam basing my info on lol







. X2 what Smoke said though, Iam sure you can find plenty of info on payara if you sift through the web. Good luck man and post some pics if you get some, I've always wanted to buy one but I never had time to grab one when they were avalible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I am just going to buy an armatus and roll with it, see what happens. Will be in a species only tank... I dont do much in the co-hab area. Start him in a 75g and see where it goes !


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I second that motion for the Armatus... IMO, it's the best type of Payara around! Also the fiercest set of teeth as well I believe.... (don't quote me on that)...

Also, from my experience, it is also the hardest to come by... The Scombs are the ones usually found in pet stores and are usually mislabelled...

I might be getting one or two myself..


----------

